# brain killer amoeba



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

here is a link to a story about a killer amoeba found in hot water lakes.

3 die of rare brain infection from amoeba in water - Yahoo! News


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I heard about this on the radio a couple nights ago.
Sseems my favorite river in the world 'St.Johns' was the one the 16 yr.old girl died in but its not usually warm at all. Said it kills in a couple of days.

Wonder what else is off limits for us ? Seems all the fun things are dangerous now!


----------

